# 8Dio Ostinato Winds Vol. 1 & 2 (coming April 17th 2021)



## 8Dio News (Apr 16, 2021)

It's finally here!!! Check out our walkthrough video for Ostinato Winds, which will be released (April 17th, 2021) Ostinato Woodwinds Volume 1 includes Flutes and Clarinets and Volume 2 includes Oboes and Bassoons.

The 8Dio Century Series is the definitive state-of-the-art collection of hyper-realistic orchestral instruments. Century continues to represent our most significant leap forward in hall based orchestral sampling to date. With this latest addition, we have finally brought our Ostinato techniques and workflow to the world of Woodwinds. 

As an addition to our acclaimed Century Series, Century Ostinato Woodwinds is the newest add-on, offering a new deep gamma of samples focused on woodwinds instruments. Flutes and Clarinets cover the family of what this beautiful product has to offer. Each instrument section was recorded individually, allowing for complete flexibility and customization in the compositional process. 

This series focus was the capturing of the perfect imperfections and true essence of repetitive playing. From varying short notes to an abundance of Agile movements and Flowing patterns, this addition to the Ostinato series is the perfect companion to any orchestral and hybrid score alike. 

The beauty behind the Century Ostinato series is its live recorded dynamic phrases. Each uniquely captured expression and pattern is available across the range of the instrument at multiple dynamics, all while maintaining the same feel and human-like inaccuracies of a real performance by utilizing the fully host synchronized capabilities. This means you have ultimate flexibility and playability, all while letting the instrument work to fit your production. The entire Ostinato series was painstakingly captured at 96 kHz before being carefully down-sampled to 48 kHz for ease of streaming. Each recording session also featured only the very best in recording equipment, ensuring an almost purely and impeccably maintained analog signal path. This not only preserves and enhances the accuracy and character of each instrument but helps us to truly honor the sound of these master musicians, presenting you with only the best virtual instruments have to offer. 

Century is and always will be more than a collection of sample libraries to us. Each one tells the story of our musical journey, emotional, distinct, and without doubt, one of the most realistic series of deeply-sampled instruments ever launched. And with Century Ostinato Woodwinds we have gone beyond realism, bringing you the best that large scale phrase-based sampling has to offer.


----------



## widescreen (Apr 16, 2021)

The Video looks promising. Cannot wait to add them to my Ostinato Strings!


----------



## Troels Folmann (Apr 16, 2021)

The Ostinato Strings, Ostinato Brass and Ostinato Woodwinds are AWESOME together. This is a long dream of mine being able to have a true repeated orchestra at my fingertips.

The irony is the most common motion in music is repeated patterns - and for some strange reasons, it is the one thing that we - as developers - have paid the least attention too IMO. There is legato-like connectivity going on with single note repetitions too.

Here is an example of Strings, Brass and Winds together. Fluency.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Apr 16, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> The Ostinato Strings, Ostinato Brass and Ostinato Woodwinds are AWESOME together. This is a long dream of mine being able to have a true repeated orchestra at my fingertips.
> 
> The irony is the most common motion in music is repeated patterns - and for some strange reasons, it is the one thing that we - as developers - have paid the least attention too IMO. There is legato-like connectivity going on with single note repetitions too.
> 
> Here is an example of Strings, Brass and Winds together. Fluency.





Troels Folmann said:


> The Ostinato Strings, Ostinato Brass and Ostinato Woodwinds are AWESOME together. This is a long dream of mine being able to have a true repeated orchestra at my fingertips.
> 
> The irony is the most common motion in music is repeated patterns - and for some strange reasons, it is the one thing that we - as developers - have paid the least attention too IMO. There is legato-like connectivity going on with single note repetitions too.
> 
> Here is an example of Strings, Brass and Winds together. Fluency.



Package deal please thnx!


----------



## ism (Apr 16, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 16, 2021)

Actually liking the wood sound here. Not sure I can say the same thing for the strings in that demo Anyone else have reactions? I'm beginning to be tempted by the Century woods, Which makes me want to look at their Brass as well. Still, the demo had quite a bit of verb. No dry sounds demoed. Not yet convinced, but if they dangle some good pricing in front of me I might be in some trouble. My wallet may be scouting out some places to hide


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Apr 16, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Actually liking the wood sound here. Not sure I can say the same thing for the strings in that demo Anyone else have reactions? I'm beginning to be tempted by the Century woods, Which makes me want to look at their Brass as well. Still, the demo had quite a bit of verb. No dry sounds demoed. Not yet convinced, but if they dangle some good pricing in front of me I might be in some trouble. My wallet may be scouting out some places to hide


Having the brass I was hoping for a more solo/ensemble start to century woodwinds but this sound is hard to argue with and it does sound like they will work wonderfully together. Bundle Price is going to be my tipping point for sure.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Apr 16, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Actually liking the wood sound here. Not sure I can say the same thing for the strings in that demo Anyone else have reactions? I'm beginning to be tempted by the Century woods, Which makes me want to look at their Brass as well. Still, the demo had quite a bit of verb. No dry sounds demoed. Not yet convinced, but if they dangle some good pricing in front of me I might be in some trouble. My wallet may be scouting out some places to hide


The Ostinato strings are useful, except the sound is on the scratchy side and needs quite a lot of EQ taming. (Performance Samples Fluid Shorts are the opposite in sound).

The Brass Ostinati are particularly handy and I am glad I got them.

Generally I would like it if they all had a wider dynamic range especially towards the quiet side of things. Something feathery, silky, mysterious is what I am missing (especially for the strings).


----------



## Wunderhorn (Apr 16, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Bundle Price is going to be my tipping point for sure.


Bundle price + introductory discount + promotion coupon + 8Dio Spring Sale + loyalty reward +V8P membership will do it for me.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Apr 16, 2021)

The pricing follows the same scheme as our Century Ostinato Brass. Each volume is $98. Add to that our bundle maker + spring sales (there is quite a bit) + this month's gift with purchase - which is our Hybrid Tools 8D8 (comes for free with any purchase over $98).


----------



## Wunderhorn (Apr 16, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> The pricing follows the same scheme as our Century Ostinato Brass. Each volume is $98. Add to that our bundle maker + spring sales (there is quite a bit) + this month's gift with purchase - which is our Hybrid Tools 8D8 (comes for free with any purchase over $98).


At present you can't use the bundle maker to bundle up Vol 1 + 2 without adding something else.


----------



## storyteller (Apr 16, 2021)

Wunderhorn said:


> At present you can't use the bundle maker to bundle up Vol 1 + 2 without adding something else.


Add a $4 library... then save 20%. Super easy.


----------



## Dementum (Apr 17, 2021)

I was waiting a long time for this. I would have loved to hear it without reverb for once. I would always add reverb to winds, but just knowing how they sound dry would have been super helpful. I will buy this library anyways, but that would be my one criticism about the video.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 17, 2021)

Congratulations Troels & team. It sounds gorgeous. Getting a 404 when I try to add them to my cart. I guess I need to be patient for a short while longer then!


----------



## Rtomproductions (Apr 17, 2021)

Dementum said:


> I was waiting a long time for this. I would have loved to hear it without reverb for once. I would always add reverb to winds, but just knowing how they sound dry would have been super helpful. I will buy this library anyways, but that would be my one criticism about the video.


Yeah, it's kind of a tough choice to go verb/no verb in these videos. I've come to the conclusion (for now at least) that it's probably best to showcase an instrument in the context it will *most likely* be used in. As you said, 90% of the time you won't be running any orchestral instrument without reverb, and it's tough to actually predict how the reverb will affect the sound of a totally dry instrument. Resonances and harmonics you might not have noticed in the dry sound will poke out once you apply the verb, so yeah, I think I've settled on having a bit of verb in the videos.

It'd be nice to have the time to demo both the dry and the wet sounds, but the videos would be stupid long and would drag a bit I think. It's a very, very cool library though; I just used it in a fight scene for a movie I'm doing right now along with a synth pulse and it was just badass AF. There's really no other way to get that sound (none that I've found at least).


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 17, 2021)

Rtomproductions said:


> Yeah, it's kind of a tough choice to go verb/no verb in these videos. I've come to the conclusion (for now at least) that it's probably best to showcase an instrument in the context it will *most likely* be used in. As you said, 90% of the time you won't be running any orchestral instrument without reverb, and it's tough to actually predict how the reverb will affect the sound of a totally dry instrument. Resonances and harmonics you might not have noticed in the dry sound will poke out once you apply the verb, so yeah, I think I've settled on having a bit of verb in the videos.
> 
> It'd be nice to have the time to demo both the dry and the wet sounds, but the videos would be stupid long and would drag a bit I think. It's a very, very cool library though; I just used it in a fight scene for a movie I'm doing right now along with a synth pulse and it was just badass AF.


Loved the demo. Well done! Love the way you kick off your videos hehe. I have had most of those things happen to me


----------



## Philip Vasta (Apr 17, 2021)

As an owner of Ostinato Strings Vol. 1, I have major reservations regarding these and the other Century Ostinato series. My experience with the Ostinato Strings has been that they only sound good within a very narrow tempo range - go much outside 140 bpm and the stretching algorithm destroys the sound. Which makes sense, because I think there's only one tempo at which they recorded, and rely on time stretching to do the heavy lifting. I'm not trying to hate on 8dio - I own and like Century Strings and Brass - but I was really disappointed with how inflexible the Ostinato Strings feel to me.

So the question is: Do Woodwinds and/or Brass Ostinato have this same issue?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 17, 2021)

I will tell you shortly


----------



## Troels Folmann (Apr 17, 2021)

Philip Vasta said:


> As an owner of Ostinato Strings Vol. 1, I have major reservations regarding these and the other Century Ostinato series. My experience with the Ostinato Strings has been that they only sound good within a very narrow tempo range - go much outside 140 bpm and the stretching algorithm destroys the sound. Which makes sense, because I think there's only one tempo at which they recorded, and rely on time stretching to do the heavy lifting. I'm not trying to hate on 8dio - I own and like Century Strings and Brass - but I was really disappointed with how inflexible the Ostinato Strings feel to me.
> 
> So the question is: Do Woodwinds and/or Brass Ostinato have this same issue?


Do me a favor (if you haven't already) Load Ostinato Strings 1 or 2 - and find a tempo you want. Instead of choosing the Ostinato native to the tempo you want - try to choose one that is half the tempo - and then use X2 speed on it. It really, really broadens the usability of the library and I keep coming back to it - regardless of speed and dynamic. 

The strings in this track are 100% that:


----------



## Philip Vasta (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks Troels, I'll try that! To be honest, it's always felt like I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Apr 17, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Do me a favor (if you haven't already) Load Ostinato Strings 1 or 2 - and find a tempo you want. Instead of choosing the Ostinato native to the tempo you want - try to choose one that is half the tempo - and then use X2 speed on it. It really, really broadens the usability of the library and I keep coming back to it - regardless of speed and dynamic.


I use this "trick" all the time, it also tightens the notes more which is often desired anyway. And yes, it makes things a lot better.

I wonder if a smarter read on the project tempo should choose this option by default?
Instead of having to run yet another CC automation line all the time to switch between normal and x2 speed - with the goal that certain speeds will default to x2 since it looks like this is preferred more than normal speed in the majority of cases?


----------



## Troels Folmann (Apr 17, 2021)

Philip Vasta said:


> Thanks Troels, I'll try that! To be honest, it's always felt like I must be doing something wrong.


The reason we recorded 4 different tempos is to get around the fact that time-stretching can only get one so far. It is also a very sound that is produce when playing slower and more connected. However to me the half-tempo X2 trick is what I keep coming back to - they also sit perfectly on your DAW grid that way - no need for off-setting. Cheers.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Apr 17, 2021)

On closer inspection I am noticing that on the Ostinato Woodwinds it is priced as

"*Intro Sale: $98 *_(regular Price: $198)" _(no information on the duration of the introductory period)
while on the corresponding Brass instruments (also each a bundle of two), it is only stated
"*Price: $98*", presumably as the regular price.

How does it make sense? Are woodwinds worth twice as much as brass? Is the "introductory price" on the woodwinds just a figure of speech to make the $98 look better?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 17, 2021)

Wunderhorn said:


> On closer inspection I am noticing that on the Ostinato Woodwinds it is priced as
> 
> "*Intro Sale: $98 *_(regular Price: $198)" _(no information on the duration of the introductory period)
> while on the corresponding Brass instruments (also each a bundle of two), it is only stated
> ...


I bet it’s a mistake.

Edited for clarity: meaning that I am pretty sure $98 is the regular price, not a temporary sales price. Like you rightfully point out; it would be very inconsistent with all the other ostinato instruments’ prices. So the mistake part is the “regular price bit”. It is likely an oversight, they’ll correct shortly.


----------



## Secret Soundworks (Apr 17, 2021)

Sounds great! Love my Century Brass and Century Strings (the strings especially have a really unique tone). Is there an ETA on the release of the full Century Woodwinds library?


----------



## Philip Vasta (Apr 17, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> The reason we recorded 4 different tempos is to get around the fact that time-stretching can only get one so far. It is also a very sound that is produce when playing slower and more connected. However to me the half-tempo X2 trick is what I keep coming back to - they also sit perfectly on your DAW grid that way - no need for off-setting. Cheers.


Wait so let me get this straight... the half speed, x2, etc... are all separate recordings? I was under the impression that these were internally time stretching the samples. Very interesting if that's the case. Thanks for the insight on this, Troels


----------



## widescreen (Apr 17, 2021)

Philip Vasta said:


> Wait so let me get this straight... the half speed, x2, etc... are all separate recordings? I was under the impression that these were internally time stretching the samples. Very interesting if that's the case. Thanks for the insight on this, Troels


From the video view I was instantly thinking they are separate recordings, didn't he say that?
Like the strings and brass are (own only the ostinato strings so far).


----------



## widescreen (Apr 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I bet it’s a mistake.


Sshh, do not lead 8Dio to that, I wait for a sale of the Ostinato Brass for $48!


----------



## Wunderhorn (Apr 17, 2021)

widescreen said:


> Sshh, do not lead 8Dio to that, I wait for a sale of the Ostinato Brass for $48!


I'd rather like to see a more 8Dio-worthy introduction sale on the Woodwind Ostinati. As it is right now, I think I'll wait for better opportunities.


----------



## widescreen (Apr 17, 2021)

Wunderhorn said:


> I'd rather like to see a more 8Dio-worthy introduction sale on the Woodwind Ostinati. As it is right now, I think I'll wait for better opportunities.


Ok, I agree with that completely.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 17, 2021)

Philip Vasta said:


> Wait so let me get this straight... the half speed, x2, etc... are all separate recordings? I was under the impression that these were internally time stretching the samples. Very interesting if that's the case. Thanks for the insight on this, Troels


They are


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 17, 2021)

Wunderhorn said:


> I'd rather like to see a more 8Dio-worthy introduction sale on the Woodwind Ostinati. As it is right now, I think I'll wait for better opportunities.


There is a permanent bundler, which may take some planning but offers a 20% discount for both - which is a pretty decent intro price. Of course it’s not the end-of-year V8P 60% off discount  but for a brand new product I don’t think it’s reasonable to ask for much more?


----------



## Dementum (Apr 18, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Do me a favor (if you haven't already) Load Ostinato Strings 1 or 2 - and find a tempo you want. Instead of choosing the Ostinato native to the tempo you want - try to choose one that is half the tempo - and then use X2 speed on it. It really, really broadens the usability of the library and I keep coming back to it - regardless of speed and dynamic.
> 
> The strings in this track are 100% that:



I should have known this earlier. This works like a charm. I normaly write on a slower tempo and around 110 the stretching starts showing, but with the doubleing trick its so much better.

On the note of the reverb in the video. I had to find out its not much of an external reverb but the roommics in the mix. So if you want to use your own Reverb you would need to go for the close mic. But having the room in the mix is wonderful, as I think it blends well with the rest of the century series.

@Troels Folmann : May I ask which hall the century series is recorded in?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 18, 2021)

Dementum said:


> I should have known this earlier.


To be fair, it IS mentioned in the walkthroughs


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 18, 2021)

Dementum said:


> May I ask which hall the century series is recorded in?


I may be wrong about it, but I think I read somewhere they’ve used the Concert Hall of Zlin, Czech Republic. 

They certainly did for the recording sessions of the Legion 66 ensembles and the Acoustic Grand Ensembles, according to the respective walkthroughs. One of the rooms can be seen in this footage:



I think Altiverb has IRs of it, and I believe Sonokinetic have used the same hall; they provide a couple of IRs at least:









Zlin Impulse Responses


The attachment below provides the IR's for the Zlin Concert Hall where we recorded our orchestral libraries. Please note that these are not the same as those provided by Altiverb. If you have Altiverb, please use those instead.




support.sonokinetic.net


----------



## Zedcars (Apr 18, 2021)

Technical Question:
I don't know if @8Dio News can help. I tried to get the 10% offer code on your website by subscribing to your newsletter. However, when I put my email address in I do not get a code but a message saying "undefined". I'm guessing that is not the discount code. I tried it on Safari 14.0.3 and Chrome 90 (latest build). I'm on a Mac. I also tried 2 different email addresses but same result. Any ideas what could be wrong?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 18, 2021)

Another technical question:
My Ostinato Winds downloads get stuck at 18% (both). The Brass Ostinatos downloaded fine in the same (most recent) 8dio Downloader. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Apr 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Another technical question:
> My Ostinato Winds downloads get stuck at 18% (both). The Brass Ostinatos downloaded fine in the same (most recent) 8dio Downloader. Anyone else experience this?


I did at something higher than 18. I did a restart late last night and both went through seamlessly.

Edit: also I was downloading multiple libraries beyond the winds at the time too and they went through fine.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 18, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> I did at something higher than 18. I did a restart late last night and both went through seamlessly.


Cool thx. Will try a restart!


----------



## Philip Vasta (Apr 19, 2021)

widescreen said:


> From the video view I was instantly thinking they are separate recordings, didn't he say that?
> Like the strings and brass are (own only the ostinato strings so far).


Thanks, i didn't get to watch the video. Regarding the Woodwind Ostinato libraries, do we know how many players were recorded for each instrument? I'm just curious.


----------



## Philip Vasta (Apr 19, 2021)

Hey all (including @Troels Folmann ),

I wanted to report back now that I've had time to experiment more, including the 1/2 speed thing. I'm sad to say that my concerns remain. What I'm really curious about is whether what I've written below holds to the other Ostinato libraries that 8dio has released, and I would really appreciate it if someone could shed some light on this for me.

My frustration with Ostinato Strings Vol. 1 stems from what I'm guessing is its intended use - fast-paced trailer music. It just wasn't recorded at a very versatile range of tempos for much else, in my opinion. For example, with the speed dial at neutral (no internal time stretching), using the slowest ostinato (half notes), the absolute slowest tempo my piece can be before I hear noticeable artifacts is 115 bpm. This is using the TMPro version of the patch, which generally sound better to my ears, by the way. Don't get me wrong, there's plenty of music to be written at that tempo and above, but there's also a lot of music in the 60-100 bpm range that could absolutely benefit from ostinatos. In fact, I'd say that slower tempo pieces benefit more from real ostinato recordings than fast pieces do.

Given my semi-experimental results, that this library skews so much toward fast tempos seems like the opposite direction to go for an ostinato library, for a few reasons:
• The nuance and "magic" that happens between the notes becomes less and less audible as the tempo gets faster. Conversely, that nuance really stands out as something that can't be faked at slower tempos.
• Likewise, stretching artifacts become less noticeable at fast tempos.
• On top of that, high-intensity, heavily-layered trailer music may tend to mask nuance or artifacts anyway.

To reiterate and clarify, I'm still very interested in the other 8dio ostinato libraries, but I realize that for me, they must work better at slower tempos. Regardless, I can't wait for the full Century Woodwinds release! Thanks for any input.


----------



## dadadave (Apr 19, 2021)

One thing I don't quite get is why the Century Ostinato series has different mic options than the Century series. Is there a good reason for that which I might be overlooking? At first glance, you'd think you'd want the mic options to be as congruent as possible between the main ensemble libraries and these ones.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2021)

Philip Vasta said:


> Regarding the Woodwind Ostinato libraries, do we know how many players were recorded for each instrument? I'm just curious.


Philip, I went and asked support (Hawk) and they were kind enough to give this reply:

“Client Care (8Dio Productions)
Apr 20, 2021, 15:54 PDT

Hello,

Thank you for your patience.

In regards to ensemble sizes, all patches use a pair.
2 flutes
2 oboes
2 clarinets
2 bassoons

Please let us know if you need anything else.

Best Wishes,

8dio Support
Hawk”


----------



## Philip Vasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks, @doctoremmet !


----------

